# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Teveel bezig met perfect zijn

## Don'tLetMeGetMe

Ik heb de laatste tijd dat ik ehct teveel bezig met wat mensen van me vinden. Dit heeft met acne en gedrag te maken, maar vooral met mijn bouw zegmaar. Ik had echt geen idee waar ik dit topic moest plaatsen, dus ik doe het maar hier ofzo. De reden zal spoedig duidelijk worden -.-

Ik vind mezelf al voor zolang ik me kan herinneren te dik. Ik ben het niet of ik ben het wel, ik heb geen idee maar dat idee heb ik gewoon en ik weet dat ik mooier zou zijn als ik dunner zou zijn. Sinds mijn 10e wil ik afvallen, sinds mijn 13e probeer ik het echt. Nu ben ik 14, en ergens heb ik het idee dat ik totaal verkeerd bezig ben. Overal waar ik ben, wat ik ook doe, zit afvallen in mijn hoofd en ik word er compleet gestoord van. 
Ik sta elke dag voor de spiegel, en dan wil ik gewoon mijn vinger in mijn keer steken, en dan doe ik dat, maar ik stop wanneer ik echt voel dat ik over moet geven (ik heb een ontzettend grote hekel aan dat gevoel). Omdat dit niet lukt, zit ik nu aan laxeerpillen te denken. Ik weet dat hier ene heel apart forum is voor die problemen maar dat doet het er em even niet toe. Het lijkt er gewoon op dat die twee dingen de enige opties zijn bij mij: als ik probeer minder te eten dan eet ik te weinig, totdat ik op de helft van de dag als ik net terug kom van school iets MOET eten en dan krijg ik er meteen hoepla ene vreetbui bij. 

Ik praat er met niemand over, en ik weet niet of ik daar uberhaupt behoefte aan heb. Maar jullie ken ik niet en jullie kennen mij niet, dus ik vroeg me af; hebben jullie alstjeblieft een oplossing voor me? Ik wil afvallen, veel graag, maar ik weet wat laxeermiddelen kan brengen en vinger in je keel steken ook, ik wil het gewoon niet, en dat geeft me zo'n hopeloos gevoel,. Ik heb echt het idee dat ik geen kant op kan. En ik weet dat ik nu klink als een aanstelster, maar ik zit er bestwel mee.

Nogmaals, als dit topic totaal verkeerd staat, sorry. Ik zit hier nu net een kwartier geloof ik dus ik snap het nog niet helemaal..

x

----------


## Nikky278

Mag ik vragen hoe groot en hoe zwaar je bent? Dat is wel belangrijk om te weten, want ik denk dat de meeste mensen hier liever geen tips geven om af te vallen als je niet te zwaar bent. Ondergewicht kan namelijk ook voor de nodige problemen zorgen...

Maar laxeermiddelen of je vinger in je keel steken is hoe dan ook nooit de olossing.

Xx

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Zoals mijn voorganger al zei " Ben je echt te dik". Of is het alleen je gevoel dat je te dit bent.

En geloof me de meeste meisjes zijn op een bepaald moment onzeker. Hoort bij de leeftijd. Heb ik ook gehad.

Is het misschien niet handig dat je voor je acne naar je huisarts gaat zodat dat in ieder geval al behandeld word ( scheelt alvast weer 1 ding voor je).
En je bouw daar kan je weinig aan veranderen. Afvallen helpt daar niet voor.
Probeer het te accepteren hoe moeilijk dat misschien ook is.
Want proberen af te vallen met laxeer middelen of je vinger in je keel steken is de oplossing niet voor dit probleem.
Heel erg veel sterkte!

----------


## Don'tLetMeGetMe

Laat ik zeggen dat ik volgens voedingscentrum op de rand van net goed en te zwaar zit. Ik wil gewoon voorkomen dat ik te zwaar word en wat overbodig vet kwijt raken (want geloof me, dat zit er). Ik ben niet de grootste waardoor ik nog dikker lijk, en ik heb vroeger ook een beetje overgewicht gehad en nu wil ik gewoon is een beetje afvallen waardoor ik voor vrienden nier meer "niet dik maar gewoon fors" en voor mezelf dik ben..

Ik begrijp wat jullie zeggen over laxeermiddelen enzo.. En ik wil er ook echt niet aan beginnen. Maar vertrouw me als ik zeg dat ik geen eetstoornis of wat dan ook zal krijgen, want ik ben zelf sterk genoeg om dat te voorkomen,ik weet wanneer ik moet kappen.

----------


## katje45

> Laat ik zeggen dat ik volgens voedingscentrum op de rand van net goed en te zwaar zit. Ik wil gewoon voorkomen dat ik te zwaar word en wat overbodig vet kwijt raken (want geloof me, dat zit er). Ik ben niet de grootste waardoor ik nog dikker lijk, en ik heb vroeger ook een beetje overgewicht gehad en nu wil ik gewoon is een beetje afvallen waardoor ik voor vrienden nier meer "niet dik maar gewoon fors" en voor mezelf dik ben..
> 
> Ik begrijp wat jullie zeggen over laxeermiddelen enzo.. En ik wil er ook echt niet aan beginnen. Maar vertrouw me als ik zeg dat ik geen eetstoornis of wat dan ook zal krijgen, want ik ben zelf sterk genoeg om dat te voorkomen,ik weet wanneer ik moet kappen.


Hoi,

Toch zou het beter zijn als je dan gewicht zou verliezen door meer te bewegen en je voedingspatroon aan te passen.
Laxeermiddelen zijn daar geen oplossing voor en je darmen worden lui zodat je daar ook nog problemen mee gaat krijgen. Daar zit je volgens mij ook niet op te wachten.

----------


## Nikky278

Helemaal met Katje eens. Als je af wil vallen zul je er wat moeite voor moeten doen en niet aan de pillen gaan of je vinger in je keel steken. Laxeermiddelen zijn inderdaad funest voor je darmen en spugen is erg slecht voor (onder andere) je slokdarm, denk maar eens aan het maagzuur dat je keer op keer door je slokdarm krijgt. En voor je tanden is dat ook echt niet goed. Ben je straks slank, maar heb je alleen nog maar rotte staafjes in je mond, omdat het zuur heel je glazuur wegvreet. En je wordt misschien wel slanker als je je eten telkens uitspuugt, maar je krijgt dan dus veel te weinig voedingsstoffen binnen, waardoor je heel wat meer problemen krijgt. Denk aan het wegvallen van je weerstand, niet meer groeien, uiteindelijk stoppen van je menstruatie, hartproblemen en ga zo nog maar even door. Ik weet niet of je later kinderen wil, of een lang en gezond leven tegemoed wil gaan, maar als dat zo is, zou ik daar maar eens heel goed over nadenken voor je die stap neemt. Want je zegt dat je sterk genoeg bent om te stoppen wanneer je zelf wil, maar als je stopt met spugen, en dus je eten gewoon weer binnen krijgt, zitten die kilo's er zo weer aan. Met als gevolg dat je waarschijlijk weer gaat spugen. Snap je waar ik heen wil...? Begin er niet aan meid, dan maak je het alleen maar moeilijker voor jezelf. Zeker omdat je al aangeeft dat als anderen je zien als fors, jij jezelf nog steeds als dik ziet. Daarmee geef je al aan dat je jezelf als dikker ziet dan je waarschijnlijk bent, en dat probleem hebben mensen met anorexia ook...

Maak je niet druk over wat anderen van je denken, zorg dat je lekker in je vel zit. Moet je afvallen om dat te bereiken, prima, maar doe het op een verstandige manier. Eet wat minder, pak alleen een snoepje of koekje in het weekend, drink niet teveel frisdrank en eet niet teveel vet. Maar zorg wel dat je voldoende voedingsstoffen en vocht binnen krijgt en doe geen dingen waar je later spijt van gaat krijgen!

Je bent nog zo jong en er kan nog van alles gebeuren met je lichaam. Verpest het niet voor het zover is. Ik was vroeger een klein, dik propje. Ik ben nog steeds niet groot, maar ben wel een stuk slanker geworden door gewoon gezonder te gaan leven! Geen laxeermiddelen of wat dan ook aan te pas gekomen.
Dus ga sporten, let op wat je eet en wees verstandig.

Succes!

Xx

----------

